
Is CSS or HTML a programming language - abula
http://naijafixer.com/webmaster/is-css-or-html-a-programming-language/msg84/?topicseen#new
======
wsgeorge
I find the argument for HTML/CSS being a programming language as more of a
status issue. People want to be called programmers.Not every language is a
programming language.

~~~
abula
But i feel css can later turn into a programming language in the future

